# 2017 Trends that need to be stopped



## helenkeller (Jun 14, 2017)

What trends of 2017 do you dislike?

I dislike:
Fidget spinner 
Wearing bras as casual wear
The words bae, fleek, lit, woke (most people aren't even spiritually awakened they just say it bc who knows)
Highlight/contour trend and IG "beauty gurus"
Instagram comedians (they still invade the cancer that is instagram)


----------



## Weiland (Jun 14, 2017)

Fidget spinners are ****.
I don't mind Instagram when only used between friends. Instagram comedians and famous Instagramers(is that what they're called?) are stupid as hell.


----------



## deSPIRIA (Jun 14, 2017)

fidget spinners, spongemock

- - - Post Merge - - -

also vines 90% of the time are just terrible (hooray that its dead but boooo theyre back on instagram)


----------



## Miii (Jun 14, 2017)

Disagreeing with something automatically makes it a phobia, "islam is a religion of peace", hate speech is a thing (ugh get over it whinney babies), safe spaces (Seriously? How old are you?), slut walks (Just... commit seppuku), glorifying single motherhood, "cisgender" (You mean 99% of the population? Do we really need a term for that?), men's rights = sexist (Double standard much?), MGTOW (Not all women are nuts, guys), feminism (that one's dying off finally yay), caking your face in **** every day = beauty (we all know your face doesn't really look like that), "triggered" (You don't have ptsd... shut up), black lives matter (is trash) and millions of genders (pffffffff okay).


----------



## Bcat (Jun 14, 2017)

Judging others for having harmless fun


----------



## deSPIRIA (Jun 14, 2017)

slutwalks are still relevant? oh. oh no.


----------



## helenkeller (Jun 14, 2017)

Miii said:


> Disagreeing with something automatically makes it a phobia, "islam is a religion of peace", hate speech is a thing (ugh get over it whinney babies), safe spaces (Seriously? How old are you?), slut walks (Just... commit seppuku), glorifying single motherhood, "cisgender" (You mean 99% of the population? Do we really need a term for that?), men's rights = sexist (Double standard much?), MGTOW (Not all women are nuts, guys), feminism (that one's dying off finally yay), caking your face in **** every day = beauty (we all know your face doesn't really look like that), "triggered" (You don't have ptsd... shut up), black lives matter (is trash) and millions of genders (pffffffff okay).



r u inside my brain or wat


----------



## Miii (Jun 14, 2017)

Ashvenn said:


> slutwalks are still relevant? oh. oh no.



They still happen, yes.


----------



## helenkeller (Jun 14, 2017)

Ashvenn said:


> slutwalks are still relevant? oh. oh no.



Amber Rose tries and fails to make them relevant because people who have a brain will realize going to those is degrading to women. 

like being a slut is not empowering stop!!!!!!
do something productive and not something self destructive to feel empowered!!!!!!


----------



## deSPIRIA (Jun 14, 2017)

Miii said:


> They still happen, yes.



just awful
do people still dress up as private parts to get their point across


----------



## helenkeller (Jun 14, 2017)

most of the "sluts" I know are living with herpes and they act like it is casual and normal because people like amber rose make it look okay to act this way.... I'm 20... that's bad


----------



## Jake (Jun 14, 2017)

Peter being a BULLY is a trend that needs to STOP


----------



## Miii (Jun 14, 2017)

Ashvenn said:


> just awful
> do people still dress up as private parts to get their point across



Yeah. There was one recently (not sure where it was) where a bunch of women wore vagina hats... What is wrong with people? I mean WHYYY? Those idiots make me ashamed to be a girl.

Googled it. It was in D.C.


----------



## pinkbunny (Jun 14, 2017)

When parents force their children to be "genderfluid" or whatever, and force their kids decide their own gender, and make everyone refer to them as neutral pronouns. It's borderline child abuse imo, you shouldn't put that much pressure on a child.

It's gotten so bad I've seen people share videos about it on facebook and actual expecting mothers or other women have agreed with it. ://


----------



## deSPIRIA (Jun 14, 2017)

helenkeller said:


> Amber Rose tries and fails to make them relevant because people who have a brain will realize going to those is degrading to women.
> 
> like being a slut is not empowering stop!!!!!!
> do something productive and not something self destructive to feel empowered!!!!!!



yeah, i feel like dressing up in extremely skimpy outfits doesn't get your point across lmaoooooo


----------



## helenkeller (Jun 14, 2017)

Ashvenn said:


> just awful
> do people still dress up as private parts to get their point across



I don't think so most people just wear under garments as clothing articles now *sigh*
all of the 16 yr olds in my area do it bc it is empowering to them, I guess lmao
you can look sexy and still be classy. I hate this whole thing where its cool to degrade yourself

- - - Post Merge - - -



dmt said:


> When parents force their children to be "genderfluid" or whatever, and force their kids decide their own gender, and make everyone refer to them as neutral pronouns. It's borderline child abuse imo, you shouldn't put that much pressure on a child.
> 
> It's gotten so bad I've seen people share videos about it on facebook and actual expecting mothers or other women have agreed with it. ://



I would rather have a transgender child than an unhappy child. Shame on them. They do NOT deserve to be mothers.


----------



## Corrie (Jun 14, 2017)

People colouring in their eyebrows. It's so ugly 9/10 of the time. Let them look natural. ;w;


----------



## deSPIRIA (Jun 14, 2017)

dmt said:


> When parents force their children to be "genderfluid" or whatever, and force their kids decide their own gender, and make everyone refer to them as neutral pronouns. It's borderline child abuse imo, you shouldn't put that much pressure on a child.
> 
> It's gotten so bad I've seen people share videos about it on facebook and actual expecting mothers or other women have agreed with it. ://



oh god, that's terrible
i hope queer kids stuff isn't a big thing anymore. i remember some stupid mother thinking it was a good idea to show their toddler that stuff and she said he started screaming at night about how he was born the wrong way. obviously there's no proof that it's true, but if it is that's just horrible


----------



## forestyne (Jun 14, 2017)

judging other people is a trend that needs to shrivel up and die already.


----------



## helenkeller (Jun 14, 2017)

See this is what bugs me. People act like that is the worst thing that can happen to your child. I would be a little disappointed but I would eventually be okay because if my child is okay, that is all that matters.

Just like how people risk their childrens health because they think a vaccination is a cause for autism...
Like autism is the worst thing that would ever be bestowed on a child? JFC be glad its not trisomy or down syndrome....


----------



## Miii (Jun 14, 2017)

forestyne said:


> judging other people is a trend that needs to shrivel up and die already.



You're free to judge whoever you want, and no, that trend shouldn't die. If you walk out in public wearing a skirt that barely covers your cheeks, people are allowed to look at you and go "ew". And you're also free to be like "omgwhatjerksstoplookingyou'reobjectifyingme" lol

By you, I don't actually mean _you_, by the way.


----------



## helenkeller (Jun 14, 2017)

Miii said:


> You're free to judge whoever you want, and no, that trend shouldn't die. If you walk out in public wearing a skirt that barely covers your cheeks, people are allowed to look at you and go "ew". And you're also free to be like "omgwhatjerksstoplookingyou'reobjectifyingme" lol
> 
> By you, I don't actually mean _you_, by the way.



lmao at the jb concert this girls actual ass was out of her pants and it is so disgusting that someones ass (WHERE UR POO COMES FROM!!!!!) is just out like its casual. At least a good three inches of her butt was out.


----------



## Miii (Jun 14, 2017)

helenkeller said:


> lmao at the jb concert this girls actual ass was out of her pants and it is so disgusting that someones ass (WHERE UR POO COMES FROM!!!!!) is just out like its casual. At least a good three inches of her butt was out.



But feminism says you can do that and still be a respectable woman lol


----------



## Peter (Jun 14, 2017)

Jake said:


> Peter being a BULLY is a tread that needs to STOP



a TREAD wow good spelling _*nerd*_


----------



## helenkeller (Jun 14, 2017)

Peter said:


> a TREAD wow good spelling _*nerd*_



lmao why is this so funny to me


----------



## piichinu (Jun 14, 2017)

i dont like how the makeup trend currently is, like everyone is just wearing the exact same style except for a select few people. i hope that changes


----------



## helenkeller (Jun 14, 2017)

Miii said:


> But feminism says you can do that and still be a respectable woman lol



ugh.... that's not what feminism is about. thought it was all about women getting equal rights....


----------



## piichinu (Jun 14, 2017)

forestyne said:


> judging other people is a trend that needs to shrivel up and die already.



i hate how people seem to all have a problem with judging other people. NO there is absolutely NOTHING wrong with judging other people so long as you 
1. keep it to yourself
2. continue to treat that person like any other person.


----------



## helenkeller (Jun 14, 2017)

piichinu said:


> i dont like how the makeup trend currently is, like everyone is just wearing the exact same style except for a select few people. i hope that changes



everyone literally looks the same I'm not even kidding.

- - - Post Merge - - -



piichinu said:


> i hate how people seem to all have a problem with judging other people. NO there is absolutely NOTHING wrong with judging other people so long as you
> 1. keep it to yourself
> 2. continue to treat that person like any other person.



yeah. were entitled to freedom of speech as long as you're not bullying others.
sometimes if I actually speak my mind I'm really respectable about it and try to give advice instead of making it seem like I'm against the person


----------



## Miii (Jun 14, 2017)

piichinu said:


> i dont like how the makeup trend currently is, like everyone is just wearing the exact same style except for a select few people. i hope that changes



Agreed. I say we all wear no makeup and just focus on making our skin look great by making it look healthy. Barely visible eyelashes are fine; no one cares (guys have longer eyelashes on average than we could ever hope to anyway). Monolids are beautiful (go away double eyelid tape and double eyelid surgery). Acne happens to everyone, no point in hiding it with makeup that only makes it worse because you feel ashamed. No one's skin is one even color, we all have redness, freckles or other imperfections (it's called looking like a human, not a barbie). 

If you think about it, cosmetics really only became mainstream in the 20s with the creation of movies. Actresses wore makeup to make their features stand out in black in white films. It hasn't been a trend for _that_ long. We could all just stahp.


----------



## helenkeller (Jun 14, 2017)

Miii said:


> Agreed. I say we all wear no makeup and just focus on making our skin look great by making it look healthy. Barely visible eyelashes are fine; no one cares (guys have longer eyelashes on average than we could ever hope to anyway). Monolids are beautiful (go away double eyelid tape and double eyelid surgery). Acne happens to everyone, no point in hiding it with makeup that only makes it worse because you feel ashamed. No one's skin is one even color, we all have redness, freckles or other imperfections (it's called looking like a human, not a barbie).
> 
> If you think about it, cosmetics really only became mainstream in the 20s with the creation of movies. Actresses wore makeup to make their features stand out in black in white films. It hasn't been a trend for _that_ long. We could all just stahp.



I kind of agree. I don't even know what most people look like in person. I keep my makeup v minimal. I don't cover my zits either, I let them thrive LMAO. I use mascara and eyeshadow as long as it is a neutral color. most girls ik look really bad w it esp this one girl who used to be my brothers friend. her eyebrows look so chalky and dark and her makeup creases into her skin and she looks 30 when shes 22

- - - Post Merge - - -

I have clear skin anyways so foundation is like throwing money in the trash.


----------



## bonucci (Jun 14, 2017)

The trend I hate the most (I don't know if anyone else commented this) but those "beauty" hacks instagram makeup artists do. I'm okay with makeup, I see it as an art, and it's fun to do, I admit. But the hacks that include cutting your beauty blender in half, using a knife to contour.. is just dumb. As hell. It's cool and creative but it definitely isn't a hack because no one in their right mind would use a screw to apply their mascara. Why would you put a screw near your eyes.. ugh.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jun 14, 2017)

Miii said:


> Disagreeing with something automatically makes it a phobia, "islam is a religion of peace", hate speech is a thing (ugh get over it whinney babies), safe spaces (Seriously? How old are you?), slut walks (Just... commit seppuku), glorifying single motherhood, "cisgender" (You mean 99% of the population? Do we really need a term for that?), men's rights = sexist (Double standard much?), MGTOW (Not all women are nuts, guys), feminism (that one's dying off finally yay), caking your face in **** every day = beauty (we all know your face doesn't really look like that), "triggered" (You don't have ptsd... shut up), black lives matter (is trash) and millions of genders (pffffffff okay).



I completely agree with everything you say. I hate how people try to toss out generally accepted facts and norms for ridiculous reasons. That, and their definition of "tolerance" isn't tolerance at all.


----------



## Romaki (Jun 14, 2017)

People being personally offended by trends need to stop.


----------



## Miii (Jun 14, 2017)

Riedy said:


> People being personally offended by trends need to stop.



Why? Some legitimate points were made. If a trend is having a negative impact, why shouldn't we talk about it?


----------



## Gregriii (Jun 14, 2017)

bonucci said:


> The trend I hate the most (I don't know if anyone else commented this) but those "beauty" hacks instagram makeup artists do. I'm okay with makeup, I see it as an art, and it's fun to do, I admit. But the hacks that include cutting your beauty blender in half, using a knife to contour.. is just dumb. As hell. It's cool and creative but it definitely isn't a hack because no one in their right mind would use a screw to apply their mascara. Why would you put a screw near your eyes.. ugh.


----------



## visibleghost (Jun 14, 2017)

Miii said:


> Disagreeing with something automatically makes it a phobia, "islam is a religion of peace", hate speech is a thing (ugh get over it whinney babies), safe spaces (Seriously? How old are you?), slut walks (Just... commit seppuku), glorifying single motherhood, "cisgender" (You mean 99% of the population? Do we really need a term for that?), men's rights = sexist (Double standard much?), MGTOW (Not all women are nuts, guys), feminism (that one's dying off finally yay), caking your face in **** every day = beauty (we all know your face doesn't really look like that), "triggered" (You don't have ptsd... shut up), black lives matter (is trash) and millions of genders (pffffffff okay).



i dislike the trend of being like this /:


----------



## Corrie (Jun 14, 2017)

Miii said:


> Agreed. I say we all wear no makeup and just focus on making our skin look great by making it look healthy. Barely visible eyelashes are fine; no one cares (guys have longer eyelashes on average than we could ever hope to anyway). Monolids are beautiful (go away double eyelid tape and double eyelid surgery). Acne happens to everyone, no point in hiding it with makeup that only makes it worse because you feel ashamed. No one's skin is one even color, we all have redness, freckles or other imperfections (it's called looking like a human, not a barbie).
> 
> If you think about it, cosmetics really only became mainstream in the 20s with the creation of movies. Actresses wore makeup to make their features stand out in black in white films. It hasn't been a trend for _that_ long. We could all just stahp.



Wear makeup if you want but I hate it how women are expected to wear makeup amd if they don't they apparently look lazy or unfinished. 

I wear no inch of makeup cause I don't think I need it but I constantly get told to put on makeup to enhance my features. I'm sorry but I don't feel like putting weird guck on my face and worrying about it smearing all day. I just don't like makeup so please accept that not all females NEED to wear it to look put together.


----------



## Miii (Jun 14, 2017)

visibleghost said:


> i dislike the trend of being like this /:



Like what? Honest? 

Also, where exactly do you disagree with me? I invited you to actually talk to me about your disagreements yesterday but got nothing from you (surprise surprise). So let's try this again.


----------



## hamster (Jun 14, 2017)

hooooh hah i used to really be like this didnt i


----------



## Stalfos (Jun 14, 2017)

People need to stop looking for things to get offended by.


----------



## Byngo (Jun 14, 2017)

male rompers


----------



## hamster (Jun 14, 2017)

Ashvenn said:


> oh god, that's terrible
> i hope *queer kids stuff* isn't a big thing anymore. i remember some stupid mother thinking it was a good idea to show their toddler that stuff and she said he started screaming at night about how he was born the wrong way. obviously there's no proof that it's true, but if it is that's just horrible



her target audience (toddlers) shouldn't be concerned with sexuality anyway, they're not even able to understand it. she's even put innuendos such as "if you like both apples and bananas, that means you're bisexual!" and it'll just confuse the hell out of them


----------



## helenkeller (Jun 14, 2017)

Cherub said:


> her target audience (toddlers) shouldn't be concerned with sexuality anyway, they're not even able to understand it. she's even put innuendos such as "if you like both apples and bananas, that means you're bisexual!" and it'll just confuse the hell out of them



who the hell is this lady? can someone link me?


----------



## deSPIRIA (Jun 14, 2017)

helenkeller said:


> who the hell is this lady? can someone link me?



sure
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCecsVoeJcsXbAra7Sl4mOPw


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jun 14, 2017)

Riedy said:


> People being personally offended by trends need to stop.



I'm actually critical of popular trends in general. Mainly because I'm getting tired of seeing the same stuff all the time.

But if there's one I'm against a lot - it would be superhero movies, reboots, and 5-quels (the 5th movie in a series).


----------



## SensaiGallade (Jun 14, 2017)

Guess what?



Spoiler:  



The floor is lava


----------



## Brijade07 (Jun 14, 2017)

Byngo said:


> male rompers



let's just let this trend continue b/c if men start wearing rompers, I'm sure production quality will go up and hopefully in the near future I'll be able to get a nice romper with POCKETS and it'll be cheap


----------



## forestyne (Jun 14, 2017)

Gregriii said:


>



OK WAIT BUT NO

his/her channel is satire so i dont think it is a good example of those ****ty "life hacks" (i don't know what pronouns she likes to go by but i think she's transitioning. her name is cluam sutherland)

- - - Post Merge - - -



Miii said:


> Like what? Honest?
> 
> Also, where exactly do you disagree with me? I invited you to actually talk to me about your disagreements yesterday but got nothing from you (surprise surprise). So let's try this again.



why are you so passive aggressive lol
not everybody wants to have a pm fight


----------



## watercolorwish (Jun 14, 2017)

donald trump memes i'm tired of seeing him on the internet everywhere we can't escape

i admit it i have a fidget spinner but how are they this popular lmao its a great concept better than most toys kids are playing with today but it just needs to stop being a trend and just be a toy


----------



## Moonliet (Jun 14, 2017)

~~~


----------



## Stalfos (Jun 14, 2017)

Alolan_Apples said:


> I'm actually critical of popular trends in general. Mainly because I'm getting tired of seeing the same stuff all the time.
> 
> But if there's one I'm against a lot - it would be *superhero movies*, *reboots*, and *5-quels* (the 5th movie in a series).



Yes, yes and yes! Personally I'd draw the line at trilogies.


----------



## KairiKeybasH (Jun 14, 2017)

Posting Tragic News has become like a trend now, like just for the sake of feeling bad for people, i'm not saying you shoulden't care, but just move on what happend, happend.


----------



## Corrie (Jun 14, 2017)

Political correctness needs to stop now.


----------



## ikeafanboy (Jun 14, 2017)

fidget spinners are terrible. also it seems like mocking people or bullying them is a trend nowadays by some people because they like to be "woke."


----------



## Bowie (Jun 14, 2017)

Not really exclusive to this year, but "cringe culture" is something that needs to end. In my eyes, it's just bullying in disguise, and it glorifies the concept heavily.


----------



## visibleghost (Jun 14, 2017)

Miii said:


> Like what? Honest?
> 
> Also, where exactly do you disagree with me? I invited you to actually talk to me about your disagreements yesterday but got nothing from you (surprise surprise). So let's try this again.



like u /:
i disagree w pretty much everything u wrote, not that i think the exact opposite about everything But i really dont agree w anything and especially npt the way youre putting it lmao


----------



## Miii (Jun 14, 2017)

visibleghost said:


> like u /:
> i disagree w pretty much everything u wrote, not that i think the exact opposite about everything But i really dont agree w anything and especially npt the way youre putting it lmao



Well, "like u" isn't a very specific answer. If you disagree with me, tell me where in my response you disagree and why. Blanket statements like "I disagree with everything yous said" with no real elaboration as to why gets us nowhere. Surely, you responded for a reason, so tell me.

Was it the "islam is a religion of peace" comment that did it for you? Was it me disagreeing with there being millions of genders like some people claim? Was it the slut walk comment? The get over hate speech you whiney babies comment? If it's all of them and you think they're all problems, then again, tell me why.


----------



## Brijade07 (Jun 14, 2017)

Miii said:


> Well, "like u" isn't a very specific answer. If you disagree with me, tell me where in my response you disagree and why. Blanket statements like "I disagree with everything yous said" with no real elaboration as to why gets us nowhere. Surely, you responded for a reason, so tell me.
> 
> Was it the "islam is a religion of peace" comment that did it for you? Was it me disagreeing with there being millions of genders like some people claim? Was it the slut walk comment? The get over hate speech you whiney babies comment? If it's all of them and you think they're all problems, then again, tell me why.



hooo buddy, you really thrive on conflict, huh? your listed opinions are pretty hateful and ugly, especially with the way you've phrased them (eg: "you whiny babies") so I mean, I think you know exactly why they disagree with you? you came here to provoke people lol do you feel edgy?


----------



## Miii (Jun 14, 2017)

Brijade07 said:


> hooo buddy, you really thrive on conflict, huh? your listed opinions are pretty hateful and ugly, especially with the way you've phrased them (eg: "you whiny babies") so I mean, I think you know exactly why they disagree with you? you came here to provoke people lol do you feel edgy?



No, I don't thrive on conflict and I'm not here to be edgy. I'm not being hateful, either. Saying people are whinny babies for saying that a lot of what they disagree with is hate speech (kind of a problem on American college campuses these days) isn't being hateful. I was trying to point out how ridiculous and childish the concept of hate speech is because it can't do any more than hurt feelings, which is something we've all experienced and gotten over at some point in our lives. I want people to toughen up a little. I also don't want to lose freedom of speech because it's an incredibly valuable human right. I was being persistent in the hopes of starting a conversation a little deeper than "I disagree with everything you said."


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jun 14, 2017)

Stalfos said:


> Yes, yes and yes! Personally I'd draw the line at trilogies.



Trilogies ain't so hot either. It may work with stuff like Star Wars and Lord of the Rings, but it did not work with Shrek or Ice Age. For stuff like Shrek or Cars, once is enough. Toy Story was good with 3 at least.


----------



## helenkeller (Jun 14, 2017)

Stalfos said:


> People need to stop looking for things to get offended by.



idk if this is towards me but i never get offended by anything others like to each their own its just something i copied from a youtube video sorry if i offended you. just trying to make a post and get some tbt before i start my job and have no time to.

- - - Post Merge - - -

if people are arguing im sorry if i started something?? i cant keep up and read this all ive been so busy this was meant to be for fun((


----------



## Aniko (Jun 14, 2017)

I'm not sure it's 2017, probably not, but I don't get "pineapple" mania


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 14, 2017)

FIDGET SPINNERS. OH, MY GOD, THE SPINNERS.

I just watched a video earlier that was a mod of SM64, where they took Mario's head and replaced it with a fidget spinner that's actually fully functional and spins.

They called it Super Fidget Spinner 64.


Then they discussed how much of a social impact these spinners have on society. How soom there will be movies and sitcoms based on it. How there are already so many games and apps based on it.

*The madness needs to stop.*


----------



## helenkeller (Jun 14, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> FIDGET SPINNERS. OH, MY GOD, THE SPINNERS.
> 
> I just watched a video earlier that was a mod of SM64, where they took Mario's head and replaced it with a fidget spinner that's actually fully functional and spins.
> 
> ...



movies?? sitcoms? about a fidget spinner?? 
theyd actually help my adhd... but this ****s more of a toy now than anything so i dont want one:/ 
maybe when the hype is over i will.
i seen one at walmart and seen them by the check out where you buy cigarettes, it says what they're useful for... at least walmart gets it... it was never meant to be a toy.


----------



## Flare (Jun 14, 2017)

Fights. Physical Fights. 

Can someone please explain why the hell some people are interested in this? Like it's something I see that is ridiculous.


----------



## ok.sean (Jun 14, 2017)

Miii said:


> Disagreeing with something automatically makes it a phobia, "islam is a religion of peace", hate speech is a thing (ugh get over it whinney babies), safe spaces (Seriously? How old are you?), slut walks (Just... commit seppuku), glorifying single motherhood, "cisgender" (You mean 99% of the population? Do we really need a term for that?), men's rights = sexist (Double standard much?), MGTOW (Not all women are nuts, guys), feminism (that one's dying off finally yay), caking your face in **** every day = beauty (we all know your face doesn't really look like that), "triggered" (You don't have ptsd... shut up), black lives matter (is trash) and millions of genders (pffffffff okay).



i really hate the fact that i feel scared to say things like this, in fear of ostracisztion, and yet the left thinks _they're_ the ones who are 'oppressed'


----------



## Gregriii (Jun 14, 2017)

the abuse of highlighter like????you don't slay with this kind of makeup

i don't mind if ppl do makeup they can do what they want but????????? seriously???? Why is highlighter even a thing being THAT extra isn't good sweaties


----------



## ok.sean (Jun 14, 2017)

6 political trends rant

-the trend of throwing science into oncoming traffic when it comes to gender but suddenly becoming science experts when it comes to global warming....honey wha t 

-the trend of hating trump with no legitimate reason other than 'because my fav celebrity does'

-the trend of advocating for lgbt empowerment and also supporting islam (52% of which, in london, believe lgbt people should be jailed/killed). where is the logic. 11 arab countries which have integrated church and state, ie sharia law (iran, saudi, UAE, afghanistan, yemen, mauritania, somalia, nigeria, iraq, pakistan, sudan) have being gay as *punishable by death*.

-millennial socialism/communism in its entirety. see venezuela, in fiscal crisis due to socialist practices. whos going to pay for all these handouts? the hardest working 80% of U.S. millionaires who are 1st generation rich? (didnt inherit their wealth, actually worked for it) the american dream didnt come about by being handed everything, its the possibility to be successful through work-ethic and business. 

-the trend of thinking minorities cant be racist or that you cant be racist to white people. they claim to want equality, yet take action to create more division than previously existent. im _sick_ of people thinking equality=special treatment for social groups who have been collectively wronged in the past. American segregation in the mid-1900s placed mostly black people (and a few others) at a heavy disadvantage, and civil marches were practiced in order to establish *equality*. a collective mindset of equality amongst people on a human level is how western civilization has thrived, along with the encouragement of free thought and innovation. to place certain groups up on pedestals thus reverses the progress of social equality.

-thinking cultural appropriation exists,,simply sharing 'culture' isnt appropriating, nor is it harmful. 'race culture' is not a thing. race is biological, and determines nothing about a person other than some physical factors. race culture isnt a thing. its impossible for all people of one race to share particular customs. culture is practiceable by anyone, and is more so tied to ethnicity but even then its still pretty loose.

*also have a wholesome argument before you discredit my claims. thanks.*


----------



## karixia (Jun 14, 2017)

Pink eyeshadow around the eyes
Some girls pull it off and it looks dang good but most girls look like they got a mad eye infection going on.


----------



## Chicha (Jun 14, 2017)

Women's pants having ridiculously small pockets or worse, fake & no pockets.

Women's sizes differing per store makes shopping incredibly painful. I love to shop but good lord, I'd save so much time if things were sized consistently.


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jun 14, 2017)

*fidget spinners.
please.*

- - - Post Merge - - -



karixia said:


> Pink eyeshadow around the eyes
> Some girls pull it off and it looks dang good but most girls look like they got a mad eye infection going on.



omfg this too
it looks like , they got punched in the face so hard and they have a ****ing eye infection , at this point they should put fake blood on it


----------



## Corrie (Jun 15, 2017)

Chicha said:


> Women's pants having ridiculously small pockets or worse, fake & no pockets.
> 
> Women's sizes differing per store makes shopping incredibly painful. I love to shop but good lord, I'd save so much time if things were sized consistently.



THIS SO HARD! 

Also, why do dresses not have built in bras? It's annoying to have two sets of straps going on. As well, why on earth are they so see through? The see throughness goes for any women's clothes tbh. Everything is so paper thin, you have to layer. It's awful.

Honestly, women have it the worst when it comes to shopping for clothes.


----------



## Chicha (Jun 15, 2017)

Corrie said:


> THIS SO HARD!
> 
> Also, why do dresses not have built in bras? It's annoying to have two sets of straps going on. As well, why on earth are they so see through? The see throughness goes for any women's clothes tbh. Everything is so paper thin, you have to layer. It's awful.
> 
> Honestly, women have it the worst when it comes to shopping for clothes.



Honestly! I wish dresses had built-in bras. A lot of dresses keep getting more complicated to dress into, especially the ones without zippers. They're so cute but it's a curse. v.v

I was so shocked to see long skirts that were entirely see-through & they charge 20+ bucks? Like what's the point of that?

Lately, I've been going to the men's section for jeans. The jeans may look less cute but at least you can fit stuff.


----------



## Envy (Jun 15, 2017)

Chicha said:


> Women's pants having ridiculously small pockets or worse, fake & no pockets.
> 
> Women's sizes differing per store makes shopping incredibly painful. I love to shop but good lord, I'd save so much time if things were sized consistently.



If only this were merely a 2017 trend.

Sadly it's been around forever.


----------



## Chicha (Jun 15, 2017)

Envy said:


> If only this were merely a 2017 trend.
> 
> Sadly it's been around forever.



Very true. v.v I love purses but sometimes I like not having to carry anything.


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Jun 15, 2017)

Chicha said:


> Women's pants having ridiculously small pockets or worse, fake & no pockets.



There's this funny conspiracy theory stating that the reason why the pockets are so small in female jeans is because it's so they can go waste their money buying purses.


----------



## kayleee (Jun 15, 2017)

Trends involving people thinking they are better than everyone else &#55357;&#56899;


----------



## Chicha (Jun 15, 2017)

thatawkwardkid said:


> There's this funny conspiracy theory stating that the reason why the pockets are so small in female jeans is because it's so they can go waste their money buying purses.



I believe it tbh. The worst offenders are fake pockets. D:


----------



## karixia (Jun 15, 2017)

Chicha said:


> I believe it tbh. The worst offenders are fake pockets. D:



When the pocket is sewn shut
Like why?????


----------



## Chicha (Jun 15, 2017)

karixia said:


> When the pocket is sewn shut
> Like why?????



To make us suffer from our sins


----------



## Jake (Jun 15, 2017)

Peter said:


> a TREAD wow good spelling _*nerd*_



My post clearly says TREND not TREAD?


----------



## CatsAreSuperCool (Jun 15, 2017)

Thread: 2017 Trends that need to be stopped

Me: 2017 tRenDs tHAt nEeD tO bE sToPpED


----------



## Stalfos (Jun 15, 2017)

helenkeller said:


> idk if this is towards me but i never get offended by anything others like to each their own its just something i copied from a youtube video sorry if i offended you. just trying to make a post and get some tbt before i start my job and have no time to.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> if people are arguing im sorry if i started something?? i cant keep up and read this all ive been so busy this was meant to be for fun((



It wasn't aimed at you or anyone else so don't worry about it. 
Also, I don't think there's much argument here. I mean the ones who do probably would any way. lol


----------



## shrekluvsme (Jun 15, 2017)

helenkeller said:


> r u inside my brain or wat



what's wrong with feminism when it means men and women get equal rights?


----------



## Aubrey895 (Jun 15, 2017)

I'll keep it light soooo 

Fidget Spinners. WHY ARE THEY LITERALLY EVERYWHERE.


----------



## Psydye (Jun 15, 2017)

I dislike people who slut shame. Some people are a little promiscuous. Who gives a flying f***.


----------



## helenkeller (Jun 15, 2017)

shrekluvsme said:


> what's wrong with feminism when it means men and women get equal rights?



most people are using it for hate towards men so I don't support it.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Psydye said:


> I dislike people who slut shame. Some people are a little promiscuous. Who gives a flying f***.



sluts are constantly trying to have sex w my bf lmao
no class

- - - Post Merge - - -

I don't say anything to their faces like most ppl. if u wanna live with an std that's on u IMO.
most girls from my school are living with herpes and I just keep it to myself bc were 20. they know what theyre doing. self destructive behavior.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Aubrey895 said:


> I'll keep it light soooo
> 
> Fidget Spinners. WHY ARE THEY LITERALLY EVERYWHERE.



I seen that they were selling them by the cigs at Walmart. they showed their uses and none of them said "CHILDRENS TOY"


----------



## Psydye (Jun 15, 2017)

helenkeller said:


> most people are using it for hate towards men so I don't support it.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



I honestly don't even like the word slut; it's overly judgmental. Also, they could use condoms.


----------



## helenkeller (Jun 15, 2017)

Psydye said:


> I honestly don't even like the word slut; it's overly judgmental. Also, they could use condoms.



Most people don't... There really isn't enough sexual education because people are too afraid to talk to their children.


----------



## Miii (Jun 15, 2017)

karixia said:


> When the pocket is sewn shut
> Like why?????



Lol the purpose of that is actually to make the pants fit better. If the waist of the pants are lower (especially in women's pants where the hips are wider) or in dress pants which are typically made of fabrics less stretchy than denim, then it can cause the pockets to stick out in a weird way, so they're sewn shut to make them lay flat.


----------



## helenkeller (Jun 15, 2017)

Psydye said:


> I honestly don't even like the word slut; it's overly judgmental. Also, they could use condoms.



what do I call the girl who tried to molest my boyfriend? respectable?

- - - Post Merge - - -

and condoms don't stop the spread of std?????? lol It can help but it doesn't prevent it. all you need is skin to skin contact.


----------



## Miii (Jun 15, 2017)

Psydye said:


> I dislike people who slut shame. Some people are a little promiscuous. Who gives a flying f***.



I care. Being promiscuous is an incredibly risky behavior and should never be encouraged! You risk pregnancy with bad timing as a woman, fatherhood (and child support if you don't stick around) as a man, and stds. There's also the fact that sex has a profound psychological impact on men and women (women more so than men, but still).

Plus, and _please_ look into this statistic, more than half of the global population has herpes. And I repeat, *more than HALF of everyone on earth has herpes*. It's the most widespread std there is, symptoms don't show up for years sometimes, it can affect your unborn child, you could infect tons of people without ever knowing you have it if you sleep around... There's such a negative connotation to the word slut for a reason.


----------



## xanisha (Jun 15, 2017)

Miii said:


> I care. Being promiscuous is an incredibly risky behavior and should never be encouraged! You risk pregnancy with bad timing as a woman, fatherhood (and child support if you don't stick around) as a man, and stds. There's also the fact that sex has a profound psychological impact on men and women (women more so than men, but still).
> 
> Plus, and _please_ look into this statistic, more than half of the global population has herpes. And I repeat, *more than HALF of everyone on earth has herpes*. It's the most widespread std there is, symptoms don't show up for years sometimes, it can affect your unborn child, you could infect tons of people without ever knowing you have it if you sleep around... There's such a negative connotation to the word slut for a reason.


You are correct in that more than half of everyone on earth has herpes but you are forgetting a few important facts. This half that you are referring to have HV-1 or oral herpes and most people who have HV-1 got it as children through kissing friends or relatives who didn?t know the sores on their mouths were contagious. So being sexually active as an adult is not the primary way HV-1 is spread. Also HV-2 is the std version, which is nowhere near as common as the HV-1 virus and under certain circumstances HV-1 can become the HV-2 virus. Maybe you should thoroughly research these things before you spread misinformed information.


----------



## helenkeller (Jun 15, 2017)

xanisha said:


> You are correct in that more than half of everyone on earth has herpes but you are forgetting a few important facts. This half that you are referring to have HV-1 or oral herpes and most people who have HV-1 got it as children through kissing friends or relatives who didn’t know the sores on their mouths were contagious. So being sexually active as an adult is not the primary way HV-1 is spread. Also HV-2 is the std version, which is nowhere near as common as the HV-1 virus and under certain circumstances HV-1 can become the HV-2 virus. Maybe you should thoroughly research these things before you spread misinformed information.


my grandma will break out in cold sores if she is stressed. she has no idea how she got it till this day.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Miii said:


> I care. Being promiscuous is an incredibly risky behavior and should never be encouraged! You risk pregnancy with bad timing as a woman, fatherhood (and child support if you don't stick around) as a man, and stds. There's also the fact that sex has a profound psychological impact on men and women (women more so than men, but still).
> 
> Plus, and _please_ look into this statistic, more than half of the global population has herpes. And I repeat, *more than HALF of everyone on earth has herpes*. It's the most widespread std there is, symptoms don't show up for years sometimes, it can affect your unborn child, you could infect tons of people without ever knowing you have it if you sleep around... There's such a negative connotation to the word slut for a reason.



a lot of people where I'm from try to say it "isn't that bad" and they continue to spread it to everyone. this one person ik doesn't even inform you he has it............
this is prob inappropriate for the thread though so I'm stopping here


----------



## xanisha (Jun 15, 2017)

helenkeller said:


> my grandma will break out in cold sores if she is stressed. she has no idea how she got it till this day.


She probably got it from her parents or a friend or from a kiss she had back in high school. HV-1 is incredibly easy to spread and if you have it you are almost guaranteed to spread it to at least one other person. Also HV-1 often times won?t show any symptoms so you could have it, spread it, and catch it without even knowing. 

But as far as trends go I don?t really care about what other people do, so trends don?t usually bother me. However, I did see a girl with clear pants? (I think that?s what they were) But she had bottoms on underneath so she had two layers of shorts and clear pants on which confused me because it seemed so useless to wear two sets of bottoms. But if she liked it who am I to judge.


----------



## spookycipher (Jun 15, 2017)

casual dating when you two arent really dating but do everything a couple would do with BAD COMMUNICATION because someone doesnt like DATING but likes the ATTENTION and it SUCKS and this better be the year it STOPS


----------



## Psydye (Jun 15, 2017)

helenkeller said:


> what do I call the girl who tried to molest my boyfriend? respectable?


Has that actually happened?

- - - Post Merge - - -



Miii said:


> I care. Being promiscuous is an incredibly risky behavior and should never be encouraged! You risk pregnancy with bad timing as a woman, fatherhood (and child support if you don't stick around) as a man, and stds. There's also the fact that sex has a profound psychological impact on men and women (women more so than men, but still).
> 
> Plus, and _please_ look into this statistic, more than half of the global population has herpes. And I repeat, *more than HALF of everyone on earth has herpes*. It's the most widespread std there is, symptoms don't show up for years sometimes, it can affect your unborn child, you could infect tons of people without ever knowing you have it if you sleep around... There's such a negative connotation to the word slut for a reason.


Still no reason to be so judgmental.


----------



## dizzy bone (Jun 15, 2017)

Those outfits that are a mesh / completely see through dress and ANOTHER FULL OUTFIT UNDERNEATH like was the dress really necessary? It just seems kind of pointless... it's like wearing a see through rain poncho except this one isn't functional. Oh and same with see through dresses with underwear showing.. most of the time it just looks tacky.


----------



## Corrie (Jun 15, 2017)

The whole fat vs skinny shaming thing. Let's just all encourage each other to look great instead!


----------



## Envy (Jun 15, 2017)

karixia said:


> When the pocket is sewn shut
> Like why?????



Lol. It's so odd. I bought these really casual shorts on clearance at Walmart to wear when I take my dog outside and they have real pockets up front. The pockets are big enough to fit my iPhone 6 without sticking out at all! It's a complete wonder... But then the back pockets are sewn shut. Ugh. It drives me insane.


----------



## Rabirin (Jun 15, 2017)

I saw a video on how to make fidget spinner cookies, which was a bit too far honestly. I get the love for them since they help people, but for the most part I feel the sudden interest in them is because they're trending. So every company or business out there is just exploiting the heck out of them. By making merch or whatever. Which is kinda annoying. 

I also think someone being "facebook famous or instagram famous" is a trend that needs to stop. I don't feel like that's ever been the purpose of those two social medias to get "famous" on them, it's more as a means to get connected with friends.


----------



## twopercentmilk (Jun 15, 2017)

Worst trend of 2017 would be politics as a concept. Let's all chill out and just be nice to each other guys.


----------



## morgana (Jun 15, 2017)

Senshi said:


> I saw a video on how to make fidget spinner cookies, which was a bit too far honestly. I get the love for them since they help people, but for the most part I feel the sudden interest in them is because they're trending. So every company or business out there is just exploiting the heck out of them. By making merch or whatever. Which is kinda annoying.
> 
> I also think someone being "facebook famous or instagram famous" is a trend that needs to stop. I don't feel like that's ever been the purpose of those two social medias to get "famous" on them, it's more as a means to get connected with friends.



Well, yeah, that's how usually these kinda things go pff. If kids like it and people want to buy it, then companies are gonna start pumpin' those suckers out 'til everyone's tired of seeing them. I don't mind fidget spinners themselves, but I _do_ slowly start to die inside when I see people trying to incorporate them into the most irrelevant of things. Like those cookies you mentioned, for example.

As for the other thing, I really can't explain it other than to say that I guess it's more of a popularity thing? People like being on top, people like being noticed, nobody likes to be ignored. People in general are weird, man. I don't get why you'd wanna be famous on sites like those, though. Good lord, imagine just the absolute flood of notifications.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jun 15, 2017)

Corrie said:


> The whole fat vs skinny shaming thing. Let's just all encourage each other to look great instead!



Yeah, I don't get why people do fat shaming. But when inanimate object engage in fat shaming, your feeling would be hurt even more.

I never got fat-shamed by another human, but I did get fat-shamed by inanimate objects. Why do they hate me so much?


----------



## Pinkbell (Jun 15, 2017)

Fidget spinners.

I dont have issue with fidget toys but seeing people just buying them to buy them is annoying. Coming from someone who struggles to focus and has anxiety fidget spinners are just a excuse for others to mess around.


----------



## Princess (Jun 15, 2017)

The mob mentality of the "woke" crowd.


----------



## Miii (Jun 15, 2017)

Pinkbell said:


> Fidget spinners.
> 
> I dont have issue with fidget toys but seeing people just buying them to buy them is annoying. Coming from someone who struggles to focus and has anxiety fidget spinners are just a excuse for others to mess around.



They aren't just for people with add/adhd, or people with anxiety. They're entertaining toys that anyone can have and enjoy.


----------



## Pinkbell (Jun 15, 2017)

Miii said:


> They aren't just for people with add/adhd, or people with anxiety. They're entertaining toys that anyone can have and enjoy.



I'm speaking from personal experience they are distracting if you don't need them in class or at work etc.  I'm not saying no one can enjoy them, but getting a teacher or a work place to acknowledge the legit use of these in class are going be a issue now. (back in my day  I just tapped my pencil or tapped my hands on my leg.) ITS about those who just buy them to be a butthole and disturb people. (I know servile people like that.)

Also I dont consider it a toy for all, I know a 3 year old who almost choked :X I think toy can be used lightly but the need if they dont have age limits for younger ones.


----------



## Jesusrey91 (Jun 15, 2017)

This type of threads.


----------



## Mr. Cat (Jun 15, 2017)

ableism (this is in response to fidget spinner hatred)


----------



## Diancie (Jun 16, 2017)

making jokes about tragedies


----------



## ChickpeaInThotvill (Jun 16, 2017)

Fidget Spinners
'Man-spreading' for women
Not shaving
Instagram 'comedians' 
The floor is lava challenge


----------



## tumut (Jun 16, 2017)

People being cucks


----------



## Ably.Saucey (Jun 16, 2017)

Fidget spinners.


----------



## Noir (Jun 16, 2017)

"Woke" is a term for people who aren't aware of the white privilege issue. I was first annoyed, but when I found out the purpose of it, I can understand the point for which it's used for.

I say lit, beast, savage, things like that, so uh. SORRY I'M CRINGEY.

but real talk, I hate the most generic ignorant people possible. And religious folks who aren't smart enough to dig deep enough understanding in their religion.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 16, 2017)

Literally everything internet lingo and dumb memes -_- yeah, sue I might use a few old ones but, yeah those dumb picture/meme sites you all know about.

And yeah fidget spinners. 

Also since when is not shaving a trend? Or do I live completely under a rock, lol..? Do what you want but don't make either 'side' a trend for god's sake...


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jun 16, 2017)

So many things... All the challenges and stuff are really dumb like nobody cares if you can flip a bottle, and the damn lava thing is getting people hurt :/ Still hate that fidgit spinners are so popular, I love that they're more available for people who need them but their popularity is also getting them taken away from people who need them so that sucks. A lot of memes that basically make fun of autistic people/feminists/trans people can go burn.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 16, 2017)

helenkeller said:


> What trends of 2017 do you dislike?
> 
> Wearing bras as casual wear
> The words bae



This or having like dark bras under white shirts and stuff.. dunno if that is a trend or people just do it but yeah I don't get the point of showing a support off but hey I don't use bras so...

And yeah people still use bae.. siiiiigh.


----------



## Chris (Jun 16, 2017)

This thread just makes me realise how cut off I've been from everything since going back to school. Or that I'm getting old. But I prefer the first reason. 

Can't say I've really observed anything that appears to be a trend. But I'm gonna say thanks for informing me of the 'bra as clothing' thing because that totally suits my style (don't hate me).


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jun 16, 2017)

Fidget spinners.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 16, 2017)

Gacha games like all those FE: Heroes, FF, DB and whatnot series people try to make way too much money over.


----------



## BrinaLouWho (Jun 16, 2017)

Instagram comedians. Kill me.


----------



## Ghost Soda (Jun 16, 2017)

The trend of people mocking people that engage of harmless fun just because it's popular.


----------



## 5cm/s (Jun 16, 2017)

It's not a 2017 trend, but just a general beauty trend: the eyebrow style that beauty gurus like right now. Of course, it's not my place to tell anyone how to do their makeup, but it's just my personal preference for natural brows. So the trend doesn't really need to STOP per se, but I don't think I'll be taking part in it anytime soon


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 17, 2017)

Well as long as people don't sport those really bad drawn or overly styled eyebrows, I'll leave it.


----------



## Mino (Nov 30, 2018)

Princess said:


> The mob mentality of the "woke" crowd.



This ain't it.


----------



## Princess (Nov 30, 2018)

Mino said:


> This ain't it.



I still stand by it. People who will drag other people for their past just for the sake of it ain’t it.


----------



## Mink777 (Nov 30, 2018)

Someone might as well start a 2018 one now.










fortnite


----------



## rianne (Nov 30, 2018)

LOL Surprise
Poop Emoji Surprise
. . .and other sad variants of it.

Also, cheaply/poorly made squishies. Those make me really bummed out unless someone is repurposing them (/cough Moriah Elizabeth, one of the best).


----------



## Saga (Nov 30, 2018)

"Cancelled" culture. I swear to God people would cancel their own granny in a heartbeat. What happened to encouraging people to learn and grow, and giving them the opportunity to do better? I feel like cancelled culture can be pretty detrimental, especially when young people are involved (on either side) because it encourages all-or-nothing thinking, stubbornness, and being judgemental while discouraging compassion, re-considering one's own actions/opinions, and self-improvement.

Also my high schoolers doing Fortnite dances and bottle flipping in the classroom. Seriously, guys?


----------



## Snowesque (Nov 30, 2018)

Since this one's still happening, social media "songs".
Please stop.


----------

